# National Cup 2002 Pool of Death (Group E)



## SocalPapa (Apr 26, 2018)

I was looking through the results from Round 1 of National Cup and was struck by how insanely competitive one of the pools was (Group E) for the 2002s.  My DD has never had any affiliation with any of the teams in that pool, but I am familiar with some of them.  If these are the teams I think they are...

The #1 seed was CDA FC Slammers - Fullerton.  They are the type of team you might expect to see as a strong first round #1 seed. They won their Europa division and were undefeated in SCDSL league play.

The strength of the #2 seed the Slammers team had to face is a little surprising.  Barcelona Cantera won the Presidents Division of State Cup last year and advanced to the finals of the regional championships.  They finished second in Flight 1 of SDDA (by one point and with a +20 goal differential) even though they had 2 forfeited games.

It's the #3 seed where things get really wacky.  The third seed was Westside Breakers Elite.  They were the third place Champions team in SCDSL league play last fall with only 1 loss and a +19 goal differential.  They made it to the championship of the SCDSL playoffs where they lost by only 1 goal.  A number of teams they've beaten this season had byes to the second round of National Cup.  YSR has them as the #11-ranked team in So Cal.

With a group this strong surely they got a 4th seed that they could all beat up on, right?  Nope.  The 4th seed was the Pat's DPL team.  It's hard for me to judge how strong they are, but I know they were strong enough to beat the #1-seeded CDA Slammers team the first weekend.

Only 1 team ended up advancing out of this pool, which, no surprise, was Westside Breakers.  The other 3 just beat up on each other (each had 1 win and 2 losses).

Maybe Westside Breakers is the only team with a legitimate shot to win National Cup so its not a travesty that they were the only team to advance.  But on its face I can't see any first round pool that was remotely as difficult as Group E.

The National Cup rules say "Entries into the National Cup will be seeded and placed in brackets based primarily on California Regional League participation and the previous year’s National Cup."  Maybe that's how this anomaly happened, but it seems Cal South should at least peek at teams' performances in the current season before finalizing everything.


----------



## MWN (Apr 26, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> The National Cup rules say "Entries into the National Cup will be seeded and placed in brackets based primarily on California Regional League participation and the previous year’s National Cup."  Maybe that's how this anomaly happened, but it seems Cal South should at least peek at teams' performances in the current season before finalizing everything.


Its really an impossible task to take into account league performance given the fact that these teams come from multiple leagues with varying degrees of competition.  Cal South has to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Josep (Apr 26, 2018)

Also hard to judge when some extremely talented teams in two other leagues don’t compete in this


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 26, 2018)

I understand they've got to draw the line somewhere, but the pools are so imbalanced, it's hard to see any line.  Compare the seeds in Group A for example:

#1: 3rd in CSL Silver Elite North (did well in President's Cup last year)
#2: Tied for 4th in CSL Gold
#3: Tied for 9th in SCDSL Europa East
#4: 2nd in CSL Gold (not surprisingly, this is the team that advanced)


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 26, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I was looking through the results from Round 1 of National Cup and was struck by how insanely competitive one of the pools was (Group E) for the 2002s.  My DD has never had any affiliation with any of the teams in that pool, but I am familiar with some of them.  If these are the teams I think they are...
> 
> The #1 seed was CDA FC Slammers - Fullerton.  They are the type of team you might expect to see as a strong first round #1 seed. They won their Europa division and were undefeated in SCDSL league play.
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone else saw this and had the same thoughts I did!   I watched part of the Pats loss to Barcelona Cantera.  That game could have easily gone to them from what I saw.  They play a nice brand of soccer, connecting pretty passes and lots of off the ball movement and Barcelona has some tough, talented girls who just wouldn't quit on a play.  Honestly, this bracket looks tougher than a couple of the second round brackets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> I'm glad someone else saw this and had the same thoughts I did!   I watched part of the Pats loss to Barcelona Cantera.  That game could have easily gone to them from what I saw.  They play a nice brand of soccer, connecting pretty passes and lots of off the ball movement and Barcelona has some tough, talented girls who just wouldn't quit on a play.  Honestly, this bracket looks tougher than a couple of the second round brackets.


We will find out this weekend.


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I was looking through the results from Round 1 of National Cup and was struck by how insanely competitive one of the pools was (Group E) for the 2002s.  My DD has never had any affiliation with any of the teams in that pool, but I am familiar with some of them.  If these are the teams I think they are...
> 
> The #1 seed was CDA FC Slammers - Fullerton.  They are the type of team you might expect to see as a strong first round #1 seed. They won their Europa division and were undefeated in SCDSL league play.
> 
> ...


My DD in the pool of Death! Lost to Barca due to a Offside Goal (4-5 yd min- AR terribly out of position). Legitimate loss to a very strong Westside Breakers Team...although her Team had a legitimate CK goal go into net and unfairly called back...
Huge reason DPL teams will no longer play in National Cup. Ridiculous seedings, completely unbalanced pools and terrible fields.


----------



## Fact (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> My DD in the pool of Death! Lost to Barca due to a Offside Goal (4-5 yd min- AR terribly out of position). Legitimate loss to a very strong Westside Breakers Team...although her Team had a legitimate CK goal go into net and unfairly called back...
> Huge reason DPL teams will no longer play in National Cup. Ridiculous seedings, completely unbalanced pools and terrible fields.


Thanks for the laugh. The only reason DPL teams won’t play NC (if that is true) is so the tracksuit wearing used car salesmen can keep more of the $ and so that no one can compare them to other teams.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> My DD in the pool of Death! Lost to Barca due to a Offside Goal (4-5 yd min- AR terribly out of position). Legitimate loss to a very strong Westside Breakers Team...although her Team had a legitimate CK goal go into net and unfairly called back...
> Huge reason DPL teams will no longer play in National Cup. Ridiculous seedings, completely unbalanced pools and terrible fields.


You don't like silver lakes fields? Seem pretty nice to me.


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

Fact said:


> Thanks for the laugh. The only reason DPL teams won’t play NC (if that is true) is so the tracksuit wearing used car salesmen can keep more of the $ and so that no one can compare them to other teams.



The DPL will have plenty of opportunity through Silverlakes, Vegas and Surf Cup to compare themselves to other high level teams.  Tournament Directors have proven to do a better job of bracketing teams with like competition. With ECNL and DPL teams spread through all levels of play at most competitive tournaments.Brackets based not only on past results, but most of these Tournament Directors have a brain in their head and realize that even though a team might not have performed that well in a single season, most Tournament Directors take a look at the team, their strength of schedule and how well the team competed against the stronger teams within their league. If winning records were all that counted, we would have a bunch of winning CSL Bronze and Silver teams with no losses at Surf Cup. The brackets  for National Cup Round 1  GU2002 were an absolute joke, if you know anything about that age group. Those brackets were the real “laugh”.  Silverlakes is great...first games at San Bernardino on dirt, sloped fields not so much...




Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't like silver lakes fields? Seem pretty nice to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> My DD in the pool of Death! Lost to Barca due to a Offside Goal (4-5 yd min- AR terribly out of position). Legitimate loss to a very strong Westside Breakers Team...although her Team had a legitimate CK goal go into net and unfairly called back...
> Huge reason DPL teams will no longer play in National Cup. Ridiculous seedings, completely unbalanced pools and terrible fields.


The pool of death died yesterday.


----------



## Fact (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> Lost to Barca due to a Offside Goal (4-5 yd min- AR terribly out of position). Legitimate loss to a very strong Westside Breakers Team...although her Team had a legitimate CK goal go into net and unfairly called back...


So does DPL plan to get their own refs too?  Typically Kool Aid drinking parent.  It is NC fault for brackets, the fields suck and off course the refs sucked the most.


Victoria Quinn said:


> The DPL will have plenty of opportunity through Silverlakes, Vegas and Surf Cup to compare themselves to other high level teams.


HAHAHAHAHAHA ....other high level teams. You need a relative check with that blanket statement. And oh yay I've seen plenty of lopsided scores btw DPL teams.  DPL is just another team.  Some are good, some are ok and some are bad. Get over yourself.


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The pool of death died yesterday.


I'm not sure what you mean by that.  The sole team to advance from the group of death did great. Westside Breakers had 2 wins this past weekend and a goal differential of +6.  They were the only team with 2 wins that hadn't been given a bye for the first round.  I still don't understand how Cal South made them even play in the first round, let alone assigned them a 3 seed (in a group that also included the 3rd overall seed for round 1).

And for the record @Victoria Quinn, while Group E was out of whack, overall I didn't feel there was a lot to complain about.  Perhaps Group B was a little loaded (the surprise of the tournament for me was BYSC failing to advance).  And Group A, as I mentioned earlier, was pretty light.  (This was confirmed by the fact that the #4 seed that won that group was crushed this past weekend, losing both games with 1 total goal for and 9 goals against.) My only complaint is that if Cal South is going to take the trouble to assign seeds in a tournament like this they could do a better job of identifying the top teams and trying to spread them out.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> My DD in the pool of Death! Lost to Barca due to a Offside Goal (4-5 yd min- AR terribly out of position). Legitimate loss to a very strong Westside Breakers Team...although her Team had a legitimate CK goal go into net and unfairly called back...
> Huge reason DPL teams will no longer play in National Cup. Ridiculous seedings, completely unbalanced pools and terrible fields.


Of course it is the referees fault Pats DPL lost.  The refs played awesome defense and had some great shots on goal.


----------



## MWN (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> The DPL will have plenty of opportunity through Silverlakes, Vegas and Surf Cup to compare themselves to other high level teams.  Tournament Directors have proven to do a better job of bracketing teams with like competition. With ECNL and DPL teams spread through all levels of play at most competitive tournaments.Brackets based not only on past results, but most of these Tournament Directors have a brain in their head and realize that even though a team might not have performed that well in a single season, most Tournament Directors take a look at the team, their strength of schedule and how well the team competed against the stronger teams within their league. If winning records were all that counted, we would have a bunch of winning CSL Bronze and Silver teams with no losses at Surf Cup. The brackets  for National Cup Round 1  GU2002 were an absolute joke, if you know anything about that age group. Those brackets were the real “laugh”.  Silverlakes is great...first games at San Bernardino on dirt, sloped fields not so much...


@Victoria Quinn,

I would find it very, very unlikely that the DPL would avoid National Cup, and here is why:

1) USYS is restructuring the National League program (which feeds into the National Cup tournament), as such, we can expect the DPL to be given its own division within the National League as the roll out comes west.  CRL will also be restructured and consumed by the National League, as will all other "Regional Leagues" operated by other US Youth Soccer state associations.  See announcement here.

2) A bunch of Frontier Division DA clubs, just announced the creation of the Frontier Players League, which mirrors the DPL and like the DPL will compete in US Youth Soccer sanctioned leagues, in this case the National League.  These teams are all competing for a seat at the National Cup regionals or Finals.

3) DPL teams already play in the National League and attempt to punch their ticket to the Far West Regional through their play in the National League (see, Beach and Albion for example).

4) Because the DPL is a US Youth Soccer sanctioned league, it is prohibited from competing against National Cup dates (which are dark for leagues and other sanctioned tournaments).  If the NPL teams don't compete in National Cup they will be sitting home and twiddling their thumbs.  Remember, NPL is simply a fall gaming circuit, like SCDSL, CSL, Presidio/SDDA, etc.

With regard to your other comments relating to seeding, etc., all I can tell you is the coming changes to the National League and the absorption of the regional leagues into the various conferences and divisions is going to mean that DPL teams will be competing in the National Cup for years to come, unless, they move from USYS to US Club, which is unlikely to happen given the ECNL angle.

All of that said, the DOCs understand the luck of the draw when it comes to seeding in the tournament, parents and coaches don't.  Unless the DOC is telling you your club will no longer compete in the National Cup series, I wouldn't put too much weight into anybody else's statements/predictions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Of course it is the referees fault Pats DPL lost.  The refs played awesome defense and had some great shots on goal.


We had great refs this weekend.


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

I stand corrected...As we all know no team has ever lost a game due to an out of position referee! BTW... I am a past licensed referee through Cal South.


----------



## MWN (Apr 30, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that.  Westside Breakers had 2 wins this past weekend and a goal differential of +6.  They were the only team with 2 wins that hadn't been given a bye for the first round.  I still don't understand how Cal South made them even play in the first round, let alone assigned them a 3 seed (in a group that also included the 3rd overall seed for round 1).
> 
> And for the record @Victoria Quinn, while Group E was out of whack, overall I didn't feel there was a lot to complain about.  Perhaps Group B was a little loaded (the surprise of the tournament for me was BYSC failing to advance).  And Group A, as I mentioned earlier, was pretty light.  (This was confirmed by the fact that the #4 seed that won that group was crushed this past weekend, losing both games with 1 total goal for and 9 goals against.) My only complaint is that if Cal South is going to take the trouble to assign seeds in a tournament like this they could do a better job of identifying the top teams and trying to spread them out.


The retort to this is CRL is the league to play in if you want to get a buy and be seeded.  SCDSL, DPL, CSL, Presidio/SDDA, teams that don't play in CRL know they are going to be dropped in to National Cup brackets based on the luck of the draw.  

Note, the DPL encourages its teams to also play in CRL, National League and the National Cup ... why?  It bolsters their value proposition.  When you are asking parents to pay an amount close to the same amount as the DA teams, you damn well better provide a good value proposition.


----------



## Fact (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> I stand corrected...As we all know no team has ever lost a game due to an out of position referee! BTW... I am a past licensed referee through Cal South.


So that makes your position more credible?  
If you are so knowledgeable, why don't you ref to teach all the other crappy refs?


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

Fact said:


> So that makes your position more credible?
> If you are so knowledgeable, why don't you ref to teach all the other crappy refs?


Most referees are not crap and very knowledgeable at National Cup. But refs are only human. We have all make our mistakes on and off the field. I’m not begrudging any ref out there on the field...It’s a thankless job, pay is insulting. It’s soccer...you win some you lose some...Get a perspective!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> I stand corrected...As we all know no team has ever lost a game due to an out of position referee! BTW... I am a past licensed referee through Cal South.


Why did they take it away from you?


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> Most referees are not crap and very knowledgeable at National Cup. But refs are only human. We have all made our mistakes on and off the field. I’m not begrudging any ref out there on the field...It’s a thankless job, pay is insulting. It’s soccer...you win some you lose some...Get a perspective!!!


----------



## Fact (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> Most referees are not crap and very knowledgeable at National Cup. But refs are only human. We have all make our mistakes on and off the field. I’m not begrudging any ref out there on the field...It’s a thankless job, pay is insulting. It’s soccer...you win some you lose some...Get a perspective!!!


Then stop making excuses for why your team lost!


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

Fact said:


> Then stop making excuses for why your team lost![/QUOTE


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

No excuses. As many who watched some of our games, all three could have gone either way. Very tough pool as this thread was started with the heading of “Death Pool 2002” only one came out on top, I wish only the best to Westside Breakers 02!


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why did they take it away from you?


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

@Sheriff Joe  No they did not. My schedule no longer permits me to referee on the weekends.


----------



## MWN (Apr 30, 2018)

Since we are talking about Group E, it was unlikely the Pats would have advanced via a wild card, even if they squeaked out a win against one of the other teams.  They would have needed 6 points and a goal differential of at least +2 to get a wild card.  They finished their bracket with a goal differential of -2.  Based on their performance and league record, the team (on paper) does not have the offensive power needed to compete with the higher level teams.

In looking at the 2017 Pats DPL record they finished last in league play with a record of 1-6-2, 7GF and 17GA.  See, http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/sam/standings/ss/schedule.php?v=3&divisionID=MTU4MTMx.  Quite frankly, the National Cup result was not surprising, unless they attempted to bring in some ringers for the National Cup run and they would have likely missed out on a wild card in any of the other brackets.

That said, other than the class of the DPL (Legends, Real So Cal and Eagles) the other DPL teams in National Cup are struggling and not at the top of their brackets.  The top DPL team for this age was the Legends FC DPL/Academy II team, which ironically plays Westside this week.  So far, Westside is rolling through the competition, which is what you would expect from a strong SCDSL girls team (note, is CSL on the boys side).  The Legends DPL/Academy II team tied the Spartans, whereas Westside spanked them 4-1.  The other DPL teams that were stronger than the Pats DPL team, LA Premiere Academy II and LA Galaxy Academy II by their slightly better losing records, also didn't make it out of round 1. 

All-in-all, it looks like most of the teams that are legitimate contenders remain in the tournament and all of the SCDSL, CSL, SDDA, and DPL teams that entered with losing league records are out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> @Sheriff Joe  No they did not. My schedule no longer permits me to referee on the weekends.


Just messing with you.


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

MWN said:


> Since we are talking about Group E, it was unlikely the Pats would have advanced via a wild card, even if they squeaked out a win against one of the other teams.  They would have needed 6 points and a goal differential of at least +2 to get a wild card.  They finished their bracket with a goal differential of -2.  Based on their performance and league record, the team (on paper) does not have the offensive power needed to compete with the higher level teams.
> 
> In looking at the 2017 Pats DPL record they finished last in league play with a record of 1-6-2, 7GF and 17GA.  See, http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/sam/standings/ss/schedule.php?v=3&divisionID=MTU4MTMx.  Quite frankly, the National Cup result was not surprising, unless they attempted to bring in some ringers for the National Cup run and they would have likely missed out on a wild card in any of the other brackets.
> 
> ...



@MWN First year for many of these teams...competing against teams that have had core together for many years. (In the case of Westside Breakers info coming directly from WB02 Goalie’s Father) Give the DPL a few years...IMHO I think most of the DPL teams will become even stronger. Only time will tell!


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 30, 2018)

MWN said:


> The retort to this is CRL is the league to play in if you want to get a buy and be seeded.  SCDSL, DPL, CSL, Presidio/SDDA, teams that don't play in CRL know they are going to be dropped in to National Cup brackets based on the luck of the draw.
> 
> Note, the DPL encourages its teams to also play in CRL, National League and the National Cup ... why?  It bolsters their value proposition.  When you are asking parents to pay an amount close to the same amount as the DA teams, you damn well better provide a good value proposition.


Thank you @MWN.  That's the type of knowledgeable response I was looking for.  Makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Apr 30, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Thank you @MWN.  That's the type of knowledgeable response I was looking for.  Makes a lot more sense now.


@SocalPapa
Even with record, I truly believed even some of the lower bracket DPL teams would have done just fine in second round. Certainly better than several teams that ended up there this last weekend and could have beat some of the lower level CRL teams. Luck of the draw at NC! In the end however, Semi Finalists are always top level teams usually from a few different leagues. Always has been...always will be!


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The pool of death died yesterday.


??  Not sure what you mean there, pardner.  

If anything, this weekend's results strengthen SoCal Papa's argument that the first round group was unusually stacked.  Perhaps you're looking at Pool E in the second round rather than first???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> ??  Not sure what you mean there, pardner.
> 
> If anything, this weekend's results strengthen SoCal Papa's argument that the first round group was unusually stacked.  Perhaps you're looking at Pool E in the second round rather than first???


The E brkt was won yesterday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> ??  Not sure what you mean there, pardner.
> 
> If anything, this weekend's results strengthen SoCal Papa's argument that the first round group was unusually stacked.  Perhaps you're looking at Pool E in the second round rather than first???


You are correct.
As always.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are correct.
> As always.


Ha!  I need you to have a word with my wife.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 30, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> (the surprise of the tournament for me was BYSC failing to advance).


Agreed.  I wondered if they might have had some injuries or missing players.  I've seen them play before and thought they were great.  Certainly better than the 1rst round results.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Ha!  I need you to have a word with my wife.


No way, I have 2 of my own.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Agreed.  I wondered if they might have had some injuries or missing players.  I've seen them play before and thought they were great.  Certainly better than the 1rst round results.


They have always been a great defensive team, but couldn't score.


----------



## Fact (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> @SocalPapa
> Even with record, I truly believed even some of the lower bracket DPL teams would have done just fine in second round. Certainly better than several teams that ended up there this last weekend and could have beat some of the lower level CRL teams. Luck of the draw at NC! In the end however, Semi Finalists are always top level teams usually from a few different leagues. Always has been...always will be!


More excuses....


----------



## MWN (Apr 30, 2018)

Victoria Quinn said:


> @SocalPapa
> Even with record, I truly believed even some of the lower bracket DPL teams would have done just fine in second round. Certainly better than several teams that ended up there this last weekend and could have beat some of the lower level CRL teams. Luck of the draw at NC! In the end however, Semi Finalists are always top level teams usually from a few different leagues. Always has been...always will be!


I disagree.  The other two DPL teams that played in Round 1, were  LA Premier FC DPL 2002 (2nd place, no wild card) and LA Galaxy DPL 2002 (3rd place).  Like the Pats, both finished with a negative goal differential in the Cup and League (LA Premier = -21, and LA Galaxy =-19).  On paper, the Pats DPL, LA Premier DPL and LA Galaxy DPL, should not have survived Round 1 bracket play and none did.  And while, some of the lower level CRL teams may have lost to some of the lower level DPL teams, and vice versa, its academic and irrelevant.

The Cal South National Cup tournament is designed to pick teams that Cal South will send to the Far West Regional, and then hopefully those teams will find themselves in Fisco, Texas at the USYS National Cup.  Its not a showcase, although it is scouted by many college coaches.  

LA Premier DPL won both of its games against a CSL gold team (with a winning record) and a SDDA F1 team (with a losing record) by a margin of 1 point and lost to a *strong undefeated SCDSL, Flight 2 team by 3*.  None of these teams had any business playing in the CRL and arguably the So Cal Blues should not have been in the CRL either (1 win).


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 30, 2018)

MWN said:


> arguably the So Cal Blues should not have been in the CRL either (1 win).


0 wins, 3 ties actually.  But Blues played their way in fair and square.  Just happened to be the weakest of the CRL teams.  https://2017crloplayintourney.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=C29F1C89-08B5-4012-9F07-CE121638685E&tournamentguid=CDBED854-7F10-41A1-A467-FD972E856D12


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Ha!  I need you to have a word with my wife.


I will be at silver lakes on Sunday if you really need me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

MWN said:


> I disagree.  The other two DPL teams that played in Round 1, were  LA Premier FC DPL 2002 (2nd place, no wild card) and LA Galaxy DPL 2002 (3rd place).  Like the Pats, both finished with a negative goal differential in the Cup and League (LA Premier = -21, and LA Galaxy =-19).  On paper, the Pats DPL, LA Premier DPL and LA Galaxy DPL, should not have survived Round 1 bracket play and none did.  And while, some of the lower level CRL teams may have lost to some of the lower level DPL teams, and vice versa, its academic and irrelevant.
> 
> The Cal South National Cup tournament is designed to pick teams that Cal South will send to the Far West Regional, and then hopefully those teams will find themselves in Fisco, Texas at the USYS National Cup.  Its not a showcase, although it is scouted by many college coaches.
> 
> LA Premier DPL won both of its games against a CSL gold team (with a winning record) and a SDDA F1 team (with a losing record) by a margin of 1 point and lost to a *strong undefeated SCDSL, Flight 2 team by 3*.  None of these teams had any business playing in the CRL and arguably the So Cal Blues should not have been in the CRL either (1 win).


I think CRL has been diluted over the last year or 2.
Yes, there were some scouts out there, I believe most of those were from ODP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

MWN said:


> Since we are talking about Group E, it was unlikely the Pats would have advanced via a wild card, even if they squeaked out a win against one of the other teams.  They would have needed 6 points and a goal differential of at least +2 to get a wild card.  They finished their bracket with a goal differential of -2.  Based on their performance and league record, the team (on paper) does not have the offensive power needed to compete with the higher level teams.
> 
> In looking at the 2017 Pats DPL record they finished last in league play with a record of 1-6-2, 7GF and 17GA.  See, http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/sam/standings/ss/schedule.php?v=3&divisionID=MTU4MTMx.  Quite frankly, the National Cup result was not surprising, unless they attempted to bring in some ringers for the National Cup run and they would have likely missed out on a wild card in any of the other brackets.
> 
> ...


That legends team is pretty tough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

Next weekend it starts getting real.


----------



## SocalPapa (May 7, 2018)

A few interesting tidbits from the second round for the 2002s:

1) Pool of death survivor *Westside Breakers* advanced despite a big loss to *Legends' DPL* team in their third game.  Legends is a great team and is rightfully seeded #1 overall in the tournament.  They were undefeated in DPL with a +29 goal  differential. After their performance Sunday, they are my pick for National Cup champion.

2) 9 of the 16 remaining teams had received a *bye*.  The only 2 teams with byes that failed to advance were Beach DPL and the Blues SCDSL Champions team. Interestingly, while the Blues Champions team failed to advance, *TP*'s Europa Strikers team (which is moving to Blues next season) did.

3) Maybe *Group B* in the first round was the real pool of death.  Eagles DPL managed to advance this weekend with two wins and +6 goal differential.   Yet, for the first round Eagles DPL was given the #4 seed in Group B (#65 seed overall).  By comparison, Real So Cal, which tied for 2nd in DPL with Eagles, was given a bye and the #5 overall seed.  BYSC Corona surprisingly failed to advance out of Group B in the first round.  Perhaps not so surprising now that I look at it more closely.

4) *Leagues Represented in Sweet 16:*  SCDSL (9), DPL (5), CSL Premier (2).  (SCDSL teams: 4 Champions, 4 Europa and 1 Flight 2).

Here are the 16 remaining teams:

*Team..National Cup Seeding (1st round group seeding)..League*
Albion SC G2002 DPL Academy..#8 overall (bye)..DPL
CDA FC Slammers - HB G02 EGSL Larsen..#21 overall (#1 seed in rd 1)..SCDSL Flight 2 (but mis-flighted - finished undefeated with a +34 goal differential)
CDA FC Slammers HB G02 Oberle..#11 overall (bye)..SCDSL Champions Division
CDA FC Slammers Orange-G02 Young..#26 overall (#2 seed in rd 1) Group M..Europa East
CDA FC Slammers Whittier G02 Flores..#29 overall (#1 seed in rd 1)..Europa East (former Strikers team)
Eagles Soccer Club Academy II - G2002..#65 overall (#4 seed in rd 1) Group B..DPL
FRAM G02-Gidney..#9 overall (bye)..CSL Premier
Fullerton Rangers G02 White..#3 overall (bye)..CSL Premier
LAGSD G02 Academy II-Drummond..#2 overall (bye)..DPL
Legends FC G02 Academy II...#1 overall (bye)..DPL
Legends FC West G02..#4 overall (bye)..SCDSL Champions
Pateadores IRV G2002..#23 overall (#1 seed in rd 1) Group M..Europa South
Real So Cal G02 DPL..#5 overall (bye)..DPL
Real So Cal- SCV G 2002 W..#7 overall (bye)..SCDSL Champions
Strikers FC-OC EGSL 2002..#19 overall (#1 seed in rd 1)..Europa South (moving to Blues next season)
Westside Breakers 02 Elite..#48 overall (#3 seed in rd 1)..SCDSL Champions


----------



## Mystery Train (May 7, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> A few interesting tidbits from the second round for the 2002s:
> 
> 1) Pool of death survivor *Westside Breakers* advanced despite a big loss to Legends' DPL team in their third game.  Legends is a great team and are rightfully seeded #1 overall in the tournament.  They were undefeated in DPL with a +29 goal  differential. After their performance Sunday, they are my pick for National Cup champion.
> 
> ...


I agree with your analysis and got to catch parts of many of the games for these teams mentioned this past weekend.  Fram plays a pretty brand of soccer and assuming they and Legends DPL both advance on Saturday, I would recommend anyone nearby to check that game out on Sunday.  That Legends DPL team looked pissed off that they had tied a weaker team the previous week.  Athletic, fast, skilled, and big.   They curb-stomped a good Breakers side in the second half.   Real So Cal's DPL team will be facing their sister club's team from Santa Clarita.  I expect that to be a heated game.  You know those inter-club match ups are always street fights.   RSC SCV doesn't give up many goals, but they also don't score much, so I'm really curious to see that result.  I haven't seen any of the National Cup games of LAGSD, but I saw them in a tournament last year, and I think they or Rangers may be the only teams with the horses to challenge Legends DPL.  At this stage of the tournament, any upsets will be unlikely.  If I were a betting man (and I'm not) I'd "take chalk" all the way, and bet on the top 4 seeds to move on to the final 4.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> I agree with your analysis and got to catch parts of many of the games for these teams mentioned this past weekend.  Fram plays a pretty brand of soccer and assuming they and Legends DPL both advance on Saturday, I would recommend anyone nearby to check that game out on Sunday.  That Legends DPL team looked pissed off that they had tied a weaker team the previous week.  Athletic, fast, skilled, and big.   They curb-stomped a good Breakers side in the second half.   Real So Cal's DPL team will be facing their sister club's team from Santa Clarita.  I expect that to be a heated game.  You know those inter-club match ups are always street fights.   RSC SCV doesn't give up many goals, but they also don't score much, so I'm really curious to see that result.  I haven't seen any of the National Cup games of LAGSD, but I saw them in a tournament last year, and I think they or Rangers may be the only teams with the horses to challenge Legends DPL.  At this stage of the tournament, any upsets will be unlikely.  If I were a betting man (and I'm not) I'd "take chalk" all the way, and bet on the top 4 seeds to move on to the final 4.


Hit me up, I will be there Saturday and hopefully Sunday.


----------



## soccermama213 (May 8, 2018)

DPL is just another name added on toour team name to make ppl think they are something. When it comes down to it many DPL teams cant play with the top teams. There are good teams in every league but obviously we just keep creating leagues and watering down the sport because now this team can’t play here and there etc. Putting DA2, ECNL 2, EGSL or DPL just means your still just another team with the rest of them..


----------



## Mystery Train (May 16, 2018)

soccermama213 said:


> DPL is just another name added on toour team name to make ppl think they are something. When it comes down to it many DPL teams cant play with the top teams. There are good teams in every league but obviously we just keep creating leagues and watering down the sport because now this team can’t play here and there etc. Putting DA2, ECNL 2, EGSL or DPL just means your still just another team with the rest of them..





SocalPapa said:


> 4) *Leagues Represented in Sweet 16:*  SCDSL (9), DPL (5), CSL Premier (2).  (SCDSL teams: 4 Champions, 4 Europa and 1 Flight 2).
> 
> Here are the 16 remaining teams:
> 
> ...


Two DPL teams and two SCDSL Champions League teams in the semi's.    This tournament is my first look at the DPL teams playing against outside competition and it's about what I expected.  The only real surprise to me has been the variation in performance in National Cup vs. performance in the DPL regular season for a couple of the clubs.  Some of the better DPL teams fell a bit flat and a couple of the weaker DPL teams (at least by their results) have done very well since.  It's hard to figure how Galaxy SD did so poorly against the other DPL teams in league play, but have done so much better in other games.  Without any published rosters for these teams, I have no idea if that's just a case of the team taking a while to gel, or if they added players, brought some down from Academy, etc.  Legends Academy II is still clearly ahead of everyone in this tournament, but in checking out the rosters on the DA websites, it looks like they had quite a few of the DPL players listed (and got playing time) with the DA team.  Seems like a smart strategy that only Legends seemed to take much advantage of.    

To me, the results underscore why the DPL league was completely unnecessary.  All those DPL teams would have competed fared just about the same against Flight 1 Champions or CSL Premier teams.  A few of the weaker teams might have been even more well served in Gold or Flight 2.  I mean, I get all the reasons for creating it.  They wouldn't be able to tell the DPL players that they had the option of playing up for the DA team otherwise.  But as far as actual development, college exposure, opportunities for competition etc., it would have been no different to compete in the existing leagues as the club's #2 team, the way that the EGSL/ECNL II teams did in previous years.  All the watering down of the leagues makes for interesting discussions and results in tournaments like this, but I don't think it's good for SoCal soccer in general.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 16, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Real So Cal's DPL team will be facing their sister club's team from Santa Clarita. I expect that to be a heated game. You know those inter-club match ups are always street fights.


Btw, totally called this one.  Not surprised that the SCV team pulled this one out.  Gritty team.


----------



## SocalPapa (May 17, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> It's hard to figure how Galaxy SD did so poorly against the other DPL teams in league play, but have done so much better in other games.


Not _that _hard.  LAGSD DPL has had the most favorable schedule of any 02 team:
- a 1st round bye
- 2nd round games vs 1) a 1st place, but injury-depleted, Europa team, 2) a 4th place Europa team and 3) a good champions team that wasn't itself the whole tournament (injuries/loss of key players?) and that had finished 2nd in a weak pool in round 1
- a round of 16 game vs a Flight 2 (but Europa-level) team
- a round of 8 game vs a 2nd place Europa team

Westside Breakers (the #3 seed from the pool of death) should easily defeat LAGSD this weekend.  I predict a 2 goal deficit.  I then expect Westside Breakers and Legends DPL to meet in the final with Legends winning the championship in a close match.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 17, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Not _that _hard.  LAGSD DPL has had the most favorable schedule of any 02 team:
> - a 1st round bye
> - 2nd round games vs 1) a 1st place, but injury-depleted, Europa team, 2) a 4th place Europa team and 3) a good champions team that wasn't itself the whole tournament (injuries/loss of key players?) and that had finished 2nd in a weak pool in round 1
> - a round of 16 game vs a Flight 2 (but Europa-level) team
> ...


You've been pretty spot on so far.  I appoint you the official '02 guru on this site.  

I didn't know the details of the teams LAGSD faced, but upon further inspection, I see what you're saying.  I will say that according to YouthSoccer rankings, they did beat Legends DPL in CRL this spring, so they're on a good trend even before NC started.  And at this stage, no team can be dismissed.


----------



## SoccerLife75 (May 19, 2018)

Breakers and RSC SCV to the final.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 19, 2018)

SoccerLife75 said:


> Breakers and RSC SCV to the final.


All SCDSL final.  That RSC Legends game must have been intense.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 19, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Westside Breakers (the #3 seed from the pool of death) should easily defeat LAGSD this weekend. I predict a 2 goal deficit.


Well you got one right on the money.


----------



## SocalPapa (May 21, 2018)

To close the loop on this thread, Westside Breakers G02 won National Cup yesterday.  Which one of these is not like the others?

*Age..Champion (overall seed, rd 1 seed)..Finalist (overall seed, rd 1 seed)*
G03..Hawks G2003 Academy (#2, bye)..San Diego SC G2003 Academy Navy..(#5, bye)
G02..Westside Breakers (*#48*, #3 in group E)..Real So Cal- SCV G 2002 W (#7, bye)
G01..South Slammers FC Elite G01 (#6, bye)..Rebels Soccer Club - G01 Elite (#1, bye)
G00..Legends FC South G00 FC (#1, bye)..SoCal Academy G2000 Chavez (#11, #1 in Group A)


----------

